# Explorer.exe slow to load and takes a very long time to navigate the drives



## yihwen (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi

I am having this problem recently on my Windows 2003 SP2 server. It is taking a long time to login this is due to explorer.exe takes a long time to load. I can see the process is already running on the task manager but it just takes long to load.

When I try to navigate through My Computer on all the drives, it takes a very long time. When I navigate using a Command Prompt, it reponses very quickly.
I have performed a clean boot and the problem persisted.

There are folders being shared on the server and I can access the UNC path from a remote PC without experiencing the slowness. I am pretty certain that explorer.exe is somehow not behaving normally.

Below is my HiJackThis traces.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.3 (BETA)
Scan saved at 10:45:47 AM, on 2/03/2010
Platform: Windows 2003 SP2 (WinNT 5.02.3790)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.3790.3959)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\SysMgt\RAC4\racsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Altiris\Altiris Agent\AeXNSAgent.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\APC\POWERC~1\agent\pbeagent.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\APC\POWERC~1\server\PBESER~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\VERITAS\Backup Exec\NT\beremote.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\SysMgt\dataeng\bin\dcevt32.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\SysMgt\dataeng\bin\dcstor32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Dfssvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\dns.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\grovel.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetsrv\inetinfo.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ismserv.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\SysMgt\sm\mr2kserv.exe
D:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\Binn\msftesql.exe
D:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.2\OLAP\bin\msmdsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$BKUPEXEC\Binn\sqlservr.exe
D:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntfrs.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan\PCCSRV\web\service\ofcservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\SysMgt\oma\bin\omsad32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
D:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.3\Reporting Services\ReportServer\bin\ReportingServicesService.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan\PCCSRV\Web\Service\DbServer.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\SysMgt\iws\bin\win32\omaws32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmp.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlbrowser.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlwriter.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tftpd.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend\Common\TMI\cm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcpsvcs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\MSSearch\Bin\mssearch.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend\Common\TMI\mrf.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\COM\logread.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\COM\distrib.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend\Common\TMI\LWDMServer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
c:\program files\shatter it\nc_net\output\nc_net.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\Symantec Endpoint Protection\Rtvscan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rdpclip.exe
C:\Program Files\VERITAS\VxUpdate\VxTaskbarMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\PROSetWired\NCS\PROSet\PRONoMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\jucheck.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\Symantec Endpoint Protection\Smc.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\Symantec Endpoint Protection\SmcGui.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\TrendMicro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\Download\2d397502ac489957c2daeccb1e20e34d\update\update.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\scrnsave.scr
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://integration/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 10.60.0.60:8080
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VxTaskbarMgr] C:\Program Files\VERITAS\VxUpdate\VxTaskbarMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PRONoMgrWired] C:\Program Files\Intel\PROSetWired\NCS\PROSet\PRONoMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AeXAgentLogon] C:\Program Files\Altiris\Altiris Agent\AeXAgentActivate.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdobeUnits] wscript.exe "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUnits.vbs"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [tscuninstall] %systemroot%\system32\tscupgrd.exe (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [tscuninstall] %systemroot%\system32\tscupgrd.exe (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-2259963371-4138954237-3756671272-2604\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-2259963371-4138954237-3756671272-2604\..\RunOnce: [tscuninstall] %systemroot%\system32\tscupgrd.exe (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-2259963371-4138954237-3756671272-36259\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-2259963371-4138954237-3756671272-7289\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-2259963371-4138954237-3756671272-7289\..\RunOnce: [tscuninstall] %systemroot%\system32\tscupgrd.exe (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [tscuninstall] %systemroot%\system32\tscupgrd.exe (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [tscuninstall] %systemroot%\system32\tscupgrd.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: BGInfo.lnk = C:\Program Files\BGInfo\Bginfo.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Service Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://integration/
O15 - ESC Trusted Zone: http://view.atdmt.com
O15 - ESC Trusted Zone: http://onecare.live.com
O15 - ESC Trusted Zone: http://img.mediaplex.com
O15 - ESC Trusted Zone: http://rad.msn.com
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {35C3D91E-401A-4E45-88A5-F3B32CD72DF4} (Encrypt Class) - http://servername.domain.com:8082/officescan/console/html/AtxEnc.cab
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - http://cdn.scan.onecare.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase8942.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1266367507141
O16 - DPF: {8990AFAD-D352-42AC-A72F-A660BBF6E209} (OfficeScan Management Console) - http://servername.domain.com:8082/officescan/console/html/AtxConsole.cab
O16 - DPF: {A050E865-64E3-431B-8079-F0DFCEA90A2D} (PieChart Class) - http://servername.domain.com:8082/officescan/console/html/AtxPie.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = *domain.com*
O17 - HKLM\Software\..\Telephony: DomainName = *domain.com*
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{57D81F99-F301-40D6-A340-4BC2057C14FE}: NameServer = 10.22.1.21,10.220.1.86,10.8.1.22
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = Oxiana.com.au
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Altiris Agent (AeXNSClient) - Altiris, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Altiris\Altiris Agent\AeXNSAgent.exe
O23 - Service: APC PBE Agent (APCPBEAgent) - APC - C:\PROGRA~1\APC\POWERC~1\agent\pbeagent.exe
O23 - Service: APC PBE Server (APCPBEServer) - APC - C:\PROGRA~1\APC\POWERC~1\server\PBESER~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Backup Exec Remote Agent for Windows Servers (BackupExecAgentAccelerator) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\VERITAS\Backup Exec\NT\beremote.exe
O23 - Service: Backup Exec Agent Browser (BackupExecAgentBrowser) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\VERITAS\Backup Exec\NT\benetns.exe
O23 - Service: Backup Exec Device & Media Service (BackupExecDeviceMediaService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\VERITAS\Backup Exec\NT\pvlsvr.exe
O23 - Service: Backup Exec Job Engine (BackupExecJobEngine) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\VERITAS\Backup Exec\NT\bengine.exe
O23 - Service: Backup Exec Server (BackupExecRPCService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\VERITAS\Backup Exec\NT\beserver.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Systems Management Event Manager (dcevt32) - Dell Inc. - C:\Program Files\Dell\SysMgt\dataeng\bin\dcevt32.exe
O23 - Service: Systems Management Data Manager (dcstor32) - Dell Inc. - C:\Program Files\Dell\SysMgt\dataeng\bin\dcstor32.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: mr2kserv - LSI Logic Corporation - C:\Program Files\Dell\SysMgt\sm\mr2kserv.exe
O23 - Service: NC_Net - - c:\program files\shatter it\nc_net\output\nc_net.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\PROSetWired\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: OfficeScan Master Service (ofcservice) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan\PCCSRV\web\service\ofcservice.exe
O23 - Service: OM Common Services (omsad) - Dell Inc. - C:\Program Files\Dell\SysMgt\oma\bin\omsad32.exe
O23 - Service: Remote Access Controller 4 (RAC4) (racsvc) - Dell, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Dell\SysMgt\RAC4\racsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Secure Port Server (Server Administrator) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Dell\SysMgt\iws\bin\win32\omaws32.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Management Client (SmcService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\Symantec Endpoint Protection\Smc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Access Control (SNAC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\Symantec Endpoint Protection\SNAC.EXE
O23 - Service: Symantec Endpoint Protection (Symantec AntiVirus) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\Symantec Endpoint Protection\Rtvscan.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Management Infrastructure (TrendMicro Infrastructure) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend\Common\TMI\cm.exe
--
End of file - 10986 bytes


----------

